# Windows 10 not recognising IE 11



## bristolpj (Sep 22, 2015)

This is weird. Why has my Google home page changed? It appears to have reverted to a previous edition which I don't like. Where is the new version? It appears that it has reverted to W7.

I use Windows 10 and IE 11.

The home page brings up in the top left hand side the following in 1 line: 

Google+ 
•Search
•Images
•Maps
•Play
•YouTube
•News
•Gmail
•More 

Previously, on the right hand side the updated version showed just gmail and Settings (Maps etc). It also shows the old version of gmail emails which is awful. 

I searched to find the following (below) which noted that my browser was not supported. Seriously? I clicked through, onto Download IE for computers, clicked again to find the 'Good News' which I knew anyway.

So what's going on? Where is the newer version? What could have changed? 

Thanks for your help. 


Your browser is not supported. See Supported browsers.

Desktop computer browsers
•Windows: Chrome (two most recent versions), Firefox (latest version), Internet Explorer (two most recent versions) and, Safari (most recent version)
•Linux : Chrome (two most recent versions), Firefox (most recent version), Internet Explorer (two most recent versions), Safari (most recent version)
•Mac: Chrome (two most recent versions), Firefox (most recent version), Safari (most recent version)

Tip: If you need to update your desktop computer browser, you can use these links to get the latest version.
•Download Google Chrome for computers
•Download Internet Explorer for computers

Looking for Internet Explorer? 
Good news—you already have the latest version on your system.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

If you go to settings, system, default apps and scroll down to web browser you can select IE as the default. When you have it open pin it to your task bar for easy access.


----------



## bristolpj (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for replying, I really appreciate it, but perhaps I did not make the problem clear enough. IE is pinned to the taskbar (and the Start bar as it happpens). When I click on it I am taken to an older version of Gmail or whatever. Bur I am using Windows 10 and IE 11 and everything seems to work perfectly until the weekend.
The sequence is as follows:

Go to Account settings
Which tells me:

It appears as if you're using an old or uncommon browser that doesn't support common standards.
To access all of your Google account settings, upgrade to the latest version of any of the following browsers:

[Choice given between Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer and Safari]

Click on Internet Explorer and the Message received is:

Looking for Internet Explorer? 
Good news-you already have the latest version on your system.

BUT IT ISN"T - it is IE7 for reasons that are beyond me. This means I cannot connect to most of the programs I usually access under Windows 10.

If I click on About Internet Explorer I am told that I am using IE 11.

But if I click on Say Google Maps (or dozens of other sites) I am told that:

You seem to be using an unsupported browser.
Old browsers can put your security at risk, are slow and don't work with newer Google Maps features. To access Google Maps, you'll need to update to a modern browser.

So I click on the link and am told that I am using IE 11.

I really do not understand this problem as I am just going around in circles.

If you can shed any light on it I should be so grateful.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Are you sure you are using IE and not Edge which is the new browser in Windows 10?


----------



## bristolpj (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, definitely not using Edge (don't like the way it operates with gmail). I'll probably switch eventually but for now it has to be W10 & IE11. this combination as I said worked fine until the weekend.
Found 2 more items:
In Control Panel, under Uninstall or change program, Click on Windows Features, Turn Windows Features On or Off, Internet Explorer 11 is ticked.
Again in Control Panel, System & Security, under Back Up & Restore it refers to Windows 7. But I cannot find how to change that to 11.
In any event, why would it refer to W7 when everything else refers to IE11?
Thanks for persevering with an answer to this thread.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

It may be another instance of a "bug" in W10, there are a few of them. See here for a few examples:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...tTypeScope=#/Windows/windows_10-networking//1

Someone else may have a solution for you other than system restore to a date before this happened. I'm really hesitant to offer it as an option, but if you do decide to use it, make sure you have your files all backed up, and your recovery drive made first. A system image would be good, too, if you don't already have one. System restore failed for me just a few days ago.


----------



## bristolpj (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks TSG. It's a real pain but I appreciate your help.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This sounds like Google may have a problem. Are you having problems with other sites too?


----------



## bristolpj (Sep 22, 2015)

Yep, they pretty well all say that I am using an old version of my browser. Yet in every occasion I can find it IE 11 is referred to. Except the one I noted under BackUp which I cannot seem to change.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Do you think Windows updates that may have caused it? You could remove any new ones and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think you may be wrong about the backups and W7. I have that on my W10 but it's referring to a previous backup made under W7 (the previous OS). Is yours doing the same ?


----------

